# Can we have a snowblower thread?



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok, Looks like it been awhile. I am in need of a 36" Two Stage unit, something for walkways etc. Noticed CC makes a 3 stage now (honestly don't know a lot about these). Thoughts opinions what is best for small commercial accounts, easy transport and will cut through the heavy wet stuff? Thumbs Up


----------



## JohnDeere2320 (Dec 12, 2009)

I have never heard of a 3 stage snow thrower until your post, so I pulled up Cub Cadet's website and took a look. I kinda think it's a marketing gimmick. I really haven't been a fan of CC once MTD bought them a number of years ago. I would take a good look at the Simplicity throwers for a true commercial machine. http://www.simplicitymfg.com/us/en/snow-blowers/signature-pro-professional-duty


----------



## PLandscaping (Dec 20, 2013)

Definitely get a simplicity. Cub Cadet makes okay stuff, but you're going to have more issues with it than something with more quality. I have a 30 inch, I think 11 HP, heated handles (so awesome) and it's a beast. 5th gear cooks and throws slush like its powder.


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

A snowblower Thread?

Buy a Toro 721, put KAGE paddles on it.

thread over.


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

I have four Cub cadet snowblowers. One of the 3 stage 36 inch. Ots awesome. Slush throwing machine. Cub has a three warranty if you just run it in a personal name. I like them very well. Traded out of my toros. As always its all about the dealer. Not some big box store, a real Dealer. Also my Dealer is a Toro dealer also and he suggested the Cub. They are cheaper then toro and better warranty and lights.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes they should have a snow blower thread. Many people are out there running a business using snow blowers.

I am at the point where I have out grown my 24" Troy-Bilt and 28" Sears.

For me I do not think a machine less then 36" would increase my production enough.

I like the Ariens 36". Though would it be large enough to make that much difference. Though better quality then a Cub Cadet. Though Cub has a 45" machine.

Does anyone know of any other large size machines on the market?

As to the new 3rd stage blowers how well are they at moving slush?

The belt on my 1996 Troy-Bilt burnt up this Wednesday. Because the machine got bound up on thick slush. Not complaining because the machine is 18 years old and they where the original belts. I also decided to change the clutch disc as well. Of course due to the age parts are not in stock and are on order. Hope no big snows for the next week.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyone running a 36" Ariens or a 45" Cub Cadet?

Reviews?


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

I ran a cub 45 for about a week, I found the extra weight and width for transporting and working with was a real PIA, not to mention the added work required to manoeuvre it. Have 2- 32" blowers and love them. It all depends on your setup and needs though


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

32vld;1749320 said:


> Yes they should have a snow blower thread. Many people are out there running a business using snow blowers.


I meant to say Snow Blower Section.


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

32vld;1749592 said:


> I meant to say Snow Blower Section.


This idea I support.


----------



## Monroe74 (Oct 13, 2005)

X3 snowblower thread


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

Here's one of ours.

http://www.plowsite.com/album.php?albumid=997&pictureid=5904


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

And a smaller one.

http://www.plowsite.com/album.php?albumid=997&pictureid=7329


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

just got an ariens professional 28"...lots of power and easy to maneuver...got a receiver carrier so easy to move around


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

32vld;1749323 said:


> Anyone running a 36" Ariens or a 45" Cub Cadet?
> 
> Reviews?


I run 1332 Ariens which are the same series as the 36".Could not justify the extra money for 4" which is why I went with the 32".The 1332 and 1336 are differnt altogether than the other Ariens models---trust me when I say this.The 32 and 36 blowers are the commercial ones which are heavier.I have posted on here before that I run a snowblower operation of close to 65 residentials of which roughly 50 are in the same development.I run 3 Ariens and a 933 cub cadet
Here is my opinion on both.Cubs plastic chute sucks compared to the steel Ariens.The cub has a 2" bigger impeller which really blows the snow.I have 2007 models which are the last of the 13 HP tecumseh engines.The 1332 Ariens chute control outperforms the cub by about 25% in a side by side comparison.The easy turn on the cub is superior to the Ariens.Trust me on this and you will agree after doing 30 driveways or so.IMO stay away from those 12 volt motor driven chutes -----junk and more problems.Also the chute cables constantly freeze up on the Ariens.

IMO if you could combine the easy-turn of the cub with the metal chute and speed of the chute of the Ariens,that would be the machine I would be buying.

I would like to try a simplicity but that is just more to learn and more parts to have.

Also you did not hear this from me but 2" grade 2 bolts along with locknuts are far cheaper to use and shear properly than the $2 a piece shear pins.Approx 2,000 plus driveways says so.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Here is my opinion on both.Cubs plastic chute sucks compared to the steel Ariens.

I like things made of metal better then plastic. Though why do you say the Cubs chute is worse. Is it it's function or material?

The cub has a 2" bigger impeller which really blows the snow.

So the Cub shoots snow farther?

The 1332 Ariens chute control outperforms the cub by about 25% in a side by side comparison.The easy turn on the cub is superior to the Ariens.Trust me on this and you will agree after doing 30 driveways or so.IMO stay away from those 12 volt motor driven chutes -----junk and more problems.Also the chute cables constantly freeze up on the Ariens.

Turning the chute on my troy bilt that uses a multi piece rod with universal joints works so much easier then my sears chute that has a straight rod. 

Also you did not hear this from me but 2" grade 2 bolts along with locknuts are far cheaper to use and shear properly than the $2 a piece shear pins.Approx 2,000 plus driveways says so.

Good tip.


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

From my experience with the plastic chute of the cub---There are plastic tabs that the chute rides on.In hard icy snow it causes the the chute to flex putting stress on the tabs and they break----blower is down.

On the bigger impeller,it does not really shoot snow farther but it will eat up the piles at the end of the driveway quicker.

Changing direction of the chute on the Ariens is almost instantaneous compared to the cub cranking a handle.

Oh and the shear pins are 1/4-20x2".You need the locknuts or they may vibrate off.A 7/16 wrench on the head of the bolt and a 7/16 nutdriver for the nut and you can spin it right on.The Ariens shear pins are 5/16 with a groove cut in them to weaken them so they break but one time it did not shear and the brass pin in the front gearbox did.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

throw my 2 cents in. At first I didn't think a plastic chute would hold up but after 4 years, they have held up just as well as any metal one. Broken tabs off both metal and plastic and if I had to guess at it, it is because of how the units ride in the trucks that they get broken. Pile a couple snow shovels on top and they get caught on the chutes and guys wedge/force them off. The big difference to us is the noise factor. If you are blowing ice chunks, the ice hitting the plastic is loud whereas you rarely hear the snow in the metal blower. As far as them clogging up with wet snow, it happens with both chutes, but sometimes I think it really has something to do with horsepower and operator error/skill. Some guys never have a problem and then guys like me have nothing but problems. When I run blowers I like the fastest speed and greatest width, the other guys run slower and only do a couple inches at a time. Chute direction controls defy a solution, hand turning, spoke and hole, cables all have shortcomings. The older type Ariens never had a problem with cables, the newer ones, once it drops below 32 they freeze. Shear bolts, have tried everything (you really get desperate at 2AM and no shear bolts left and 60 drives to go) All I can say is that if someone gets hurt and they discover that you have something other than a manufacturers shear bolt, you have no insurance.


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

Well it is my son and I so I do not think I will bring any lawsuit on myself.Also Ariens shear bolts are a grade 5 bolt 5/16" dia with a groove in them to probably bring them down to 1/4" or slightly more in dia.I use grade 2--1/4" dia which at times shears to easily.
I have never had a sticking issue with either plastic or metal chutes.Both clog just as easily with heavy wet snow.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Its funny I ran across this thread. I have a question for you guys that know these machines well. I do several banks, some small restaurant chains, etc and was thinking about getting on here and asking if there is a such animal out there that is light enough to throw over the truck bed side??? I don't mind it being small as I do not do a ton of walks but shoveling kicks my ass to be honest. I have tail gate salters on so it would have to be something small, light, and easy to put into the back of a truck. Is there a such animal?????


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

snowcrazy;1756634 said:


> Its funny I ran across this thread. I have a question for you guys that know these machines well. I do several banks, some small restaurant chains, etc and was thinking about getting on here and asking if there is a such animal out there that is light enough to throw over the truck bed side??? I don't mind it being small as I do not do a ton of walks but shoveling kicks my ass to be honest. I have tail gate salters on so it would have to be something small, light, and easy to put into the back of a truck. Is there a such animal?????


TORO 721.

That is all.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Unraveller;1756642 said:


> TORO 721.
> 
> That is all.


Thank you........ Looked it up and had some great reviews..... May get one for next season. Actually, the next time I see that there is a heavy snow coming I may get one. LOL May not get any more big snows in southern Ohio the rest of the year. Never know..........

Thank you for the help!!!!!


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

snowcrazy;1756680 said:


> Thank you........ Looked it up and had some great reviews..... May get one for next season. Actually, the next time I see that there is a heavy snow coming I may get one. LOL May not get any more big snows in southern Ohio the rest of the year. Never know..........
> 
> Thank you for the help!!!!!


Fyi, they don't sell them at big box, you'll have to buy them at a Toro dealer.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Just bought the Toro 928 OE

This machine kicks ASS ! More torque than I could have ever imagined.

http://www.toro.com/en-us/Homeowner...ages/Model.aspx?pid=Power-Max-HD-928-OE-38660

I use ramps to get it into my truck.

It replaced a Toro 726 gas / oil mix unit I had for about 8 years. I still have it and it runs, but it needs to be repaired. Something I'll be doing in the summer to use it as a back up.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Unraveller;1756717 said:


> Fyi, they don't sell them at big box, you'll have to buy them at a Toro dealer.


I just realized this! LOL I see that a few places that sell them online are out... Anyone know where there may be some still left??


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

And if you want to save some weight take off the electric starter.


----------



## osomany?s (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm looking fir a machine that won't clog on the wet and heavy also sometimes deep slop. I've heard great things about honda but awful pricey.1 have a brand new 13/30 john deer it does ok but I wouldn't swear by it.for $1800 I expected morw. I bought a crafstnan in excellent condition that new is like $1500 also 13/30 wgat a pos! Likes a certain amount of snow or it clogs.I live on long usland and do the waljs at a large shopping centerwhere more often than not the snow is deep wet and heavy.so if I don't take out a mortgage on a honda I was thinking ariens....... any suggestions? Ty


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Cub cadet has a three stage blower I used. I was doing a town sidewalk with it at one place and the storm before the town had plowed it and left part of the asphalt curb about 24" long on the sidewalk. I never got around to removing it and the blower ate it. Not even a shear pin broke.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow casters/snow clearers*



32vld;1749320 said:


> Yes they should have a snow blower thread. Many people are out there running a business using snow blowers.
> 
> I am at the point where I have out grown my 24" Troy-Bilt and 28" Sears.
> 
> ...


==============================================================================================

The problem with every snow caster on the market is 1. the impeller and 2. the cross auger.

The impeller creates heat that melts the snow and as result it becomes slush which adds more strain to the impeller paddles.

The simple act of rotation creates friction and running too fast in forward is what creates most of the problems.

As far as the snow blower design is concerned the design of the two stage walk behind units is what creates most all the problems as the open cross auger is again stuffing too much snow towards the center of the cross auger housing.

A solid cross auger meters a given amount of snow and slush to an impeller.

And as there are no large single stage units on the market that is another issue that affects the business as these machines are designed for powder snows using minimum torque per inch to convey snow to the impeller WHICH IS FORCE FED by the act of driving forward with the snow caster.

Second. the light weight of the two stage unit also hinders its ability to handle heavy snows as they will ride up on the piles rather than cut into them.

Installing a brick box on the impelller housing would hold the entire unit to the ground and reduce any chance of riding up on snow piles.

This in turn creates the mounds of snow at the end or at pile ends because the cross augers are also pushing the snow forward when they are conveying the snow that is trapped in the cross auger housing.

Its no win, never win situation simply due to the desing and the multiple speed transmissions.

If you had a WD 40 drip system or a carried cheap cooking spray you would also be ahead of the game especially witht he single stage units as it reduces the resistance of the snow crossing the paddles or exiting via the impeller.

A properly designed cross auger with narrow flighting that cuts into the snow pack with ACTUAL toothed edges would eliminate this issue entirely.
===============================================
BUT for now all you can plan on doing is ordering one of Clarences Impeller Kits to help reduce the plugging and ice build up in your impellers to near zero as the kit sweeps the impeller housing clean.
===============================================
The other issue is drilling larger drain holes at the six oclock position in the impeller housing.

The larger German and Japanese track drive two stage machines have no issues with the type of snow you have.

They are expensive in a first cost purchase and require trailers and their small size is excellent in their use but the issue is time and how much one can afford to spend on snow clearing machinery.

Ideally, pooling the purchase and use of one of these units amoung several owners will reap huge benefits as the machines work very well, remove snow of all types quickly and they have been accepted in the now removal market place worldwide for many years.


----------



## Sing1234 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Auger belt slapping*



G&T LAWN;1749286 said:


> I have four Cub cadet snowblowers. One of the 3 stage 36 inch. Ots awesome. Slush throwing machine. Cub has a three warranty if you just run it in a personal name. I like them very well. Traded out of my toros. As always its all about the dealer. Not some big box store, a real Dealer. Also my Dealer is a Toro dealer also and he suggested the Cub. They are cheaper then toro and better warranty and lights.


01/29/16 I see you have cub cadets. I had 2 that had belt slapping in the auger at the point between releasing and engaging. The repairman did not know what to do but tighten the auger pulley and I did not think that was a fix and took them back because I was afraid that the tight auger pulley would allow the auger to stay engaged. Do you have any ideas because I am looking at a Columbia and it is basically the same but has the features I like. Also the paint was chipping off in 1 inch circles just below the auger inside the housing from 10 minutes use.
Sing1234


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Sing1234;2106506 said:


> 01/29/16 I see you have cub cadets. I had 2 that had belt slapping in the auger at the point between releasing and engaging. The repairman did not know what to do but tighten the auger pulley and I did not think that was a fix and took them back because I was afraid that the tight auger pulley would allow the auger to stay engaged. Do you have any ideas because I am looking at a Columbia and it is basically the same but has the features I like. Also the paint was chipping off in 1 inch circles just below the auger inside the housing from 10 minutes use.
> Sing1234


If I'm reading that right, you're talking about the belt being loose while you're NOT engaged? I believe they all are like that. I've never messed with my Arens but have been messing with my craftsman since the day I got it. I believe cub cadet are built the same way. The crankshaft has 2 pulleys. The one closest to the engine is connected (from the belt) to a pulley that tilts. This belt is always tight from a tensioner. When you engage the wheel side, it tilts into place and powers the wheels. The outer pulley is for the auger. When you engage the auger the cable puts tension on the belt which then engages the bottom pulley to power the auger. Long story short, it shouldn't be tight without first engaging the auger handle.

Not sure if that solves your issue. Hope it does.


----------



## Sing1234 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Cub cadet 3X-28*

01/30/16 The Cub cadet 3x by 28 worked fine. The center fan blade breaks up the snow while the side blades pull it in. The shafts are thin and they should be lubricated every season for easy turn, the gear box doesn't look too thick either.
I had just turned in 2 new ones because the auger belt slapped up against the plastic cover when engaging and disengaging the auger. Sounds like a machine gun. Also with 10 min. use the paint was coming off in 1 inch pieces below the auger housing and the tine edges were already worn off from this short use. The swing handle for the shoot had a hard time unlocking to swing the shoot. I like the old crank . Cub cadet referred me to repairman with many different answers. One was tighten up the idler pulley. To me that would mean the auger would spin even if you let go of the handle.
Brought my 30 year old, 26 in., 2 stage, 8 hp. Bolens. Still works pretty good.


----------



## Sing1234 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Auger belt slapping*



JMHConstruction;2106795 said:


> If I'm reading that right, you're talking about the belt being loose while you're NOT engaged? I believe they all are like that. I've never messed with my Arens but have been messing with my craftsman since the day I got it. I believe cub cadet are built the same way. The crankshaft has 2 pulleys. The one closest to the engine is connected (from the belt) to a pulley that tilts. This belt is always tight from a tensioner. When you engage the wheel side, it tilts into place and powers the wheels. The outer pulley is for the auger. When you engage the auger the cable puts tension on the belt which then engages the bottom pulley to power the auger. Long story short, it shouldn't be tight without first engaging the auger handle.
> 
> Not sure if that solves your issue. Hope it does.


You are totally right. It is when engaging and disengaging the handle for the auger. The front pulley loosens and tightens as you pull and release the handle. As the idler auger pulley loosens or tightens, the looseness between the actions leaves slack in the belt and this slack is slapping up against the plastic auger cover. On opinion was tighten up the idler pulley. You don't tighten up the idler pulley on a new belt.
I think I know what the problem is but Cub Cadet told me if I touched it , the warranty would be voided. And when the second new one did the same thing, I returned them.
I am a new member and could not figure out how to answer your question so this message went under yours. Hope I did not mess up your inquiry.
Sing1234


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Not my thread, and it's dead anyway. The OP was back in 2014. If you're looking for a good 2 stage blower check out Toro and Ariens. I have an Ariens (higher end from a dealer) and no complaints yet after 4 years.


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

I will try to give my best opinions after doing approx 50 driveways in a townhouse development. #1 HAVE A SPARE SNOWBLOWER. When the paperboy delivers the paper he throws it in the driveway.Should enough snow cover it and you cannot see the hump,one of two things happen.If it goes straight in the paper becomes confetti.If it goes in sideways it WILL get jammed in the impeller and short of using a sawzall or having to take the front end apart is the only way to get it out.I run the big Ariens,Simplicity and cub cadet.IMO the cub cadet has the best drive system since if any slushy,salty snow gets in the Ariens differential,it will rust and stop working and that is close to $200 for a new one.Engines are all the same,but the biggest is the only way to go.The cub has a 16" impeller vs 14" on the other two.When you are bucking any packed drift at the end of a driveway,you need the heavier machines.The cub with the 16" impeller will eat snow as fast as you can throw it in,but that does not mean you can run in a higher gear.My machines are 33",36"& 38".The 36 & 38 machine is a tad tough on tight curvy walks.I am in the process of giving up my route but if I was staying in it I would be buying a Kubota B3030 with cab,snowblower and rear blade and have a 30" snowblower to do the walks.My crew and I average 6-7 drives per hr each at $25-30 per drive.Alot of ours are on 3 streets of the development.Decent money can be made on a snowblower route regardless of what anyone else says.And nothing does a neater job than a snowblower.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

milkie62;2107799 said:


> I will try to give my best opinions after doing approx 50 driveways in a townhouse development. #1 HAVE A SPARE SNOWBLOWER. When the paperboy delivers the paper he throws it in the driveway.Should enough snow cover it and you cannot see the hump,one of two things happen.If it goes straight in the paper becomes confetti.If it goes in sideways it WILL get jammed in the impeller and short of using a sawzall or having to take the front end apart is the only way to get it out.I run the big Ariens,Simplicity and cub cadet.IMO the cub cadet has the best drive system since if any slushy,salty snow gets in the Ariens differential,it will rust and stop working and that is close to $200 for a new one.Engines are all the same,but the biggest is the only way to go.The cub has a 16" impeller vs 14" on the other two.When you are bucking any packed drift at the end of a driveway,you need the heavier machines.The cub with the 16" impeller will eat snow as fast as you can throw it in,but that does not mean you can run in a higher gear.My machines are 33",36"& 38".The 36 & 38 machine is a tad tough on tight curvy walks.I am in the process of giving up my route but if I was staying in it I would be buying a Kubota B3030 with cab,snowblower and rear blade and have a 30" snowblower to do the walks.My crew and I average 6-7 drives per hr each at $25-30 per drive.Alot of ours are on 3 streets of the development.Decent money can be made on a snowblower route regardless of what anyone else says.And nothing does a neater job than a snowblower.


My first time of doing drives with plow after 9 years blowers. I made very good money with blowers though I was maxed out on the work I could take in and would of needed to get something as large as the Cub 45" to take on more jobs.

Any way maybe it was due to me letting the snow get too deep, inexperience with a plow, both, the drives did not get cleaned as well as with a blower.

However even if I had the 45" Cub Cadet or 36" Ariens they would of still not be any where as fast as using a plow on some of my jobs.

Just like mowing a lawn. There is no one best sized mower. Just the best one for that job.


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

32vld;2108296 said:


> My first time of doing drives with plow after 9 years blowers. I made very good money with blowers though I was maxed out on the work I could take in and would of needed to get something as large as the Cub 45" to take on more jobs.
> 
> Any way maybe it was due to me letting the snow get too deep, inexperience with a plow, both, the drives did not get cleaned as well as with a blower.
> 
> ...


I do have an additional 10 drives that are plowed elsewhere but the HMO had wanted the drives snowblowed since there was no place to put snow and I had already been plowing there for 10 yrs.It was either give up the work or comply with their wishes.I did not want anymore work than I had since I work a full time job.I have not advertised in 25 yrs and I turn work down every year.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

We run Honda track drives. I have two that I bought used and this year I added a new one. I like the tracks and the height adjustment. They are great machines.


----------



## Sing1234 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Auger belt slapping*



JMHConstruction;2106795 said:


> If I'm reading that right, you're talking about the belt being loose while you're NOT engaged? I believe they all are like that. I've never messed with my Arens but have been messing with my craftsman since the day I got it. I believe cub cadet are built the same way. The crankshaft has 2 pulleys. The one closest to the engine is connected (from the belt) to a pulley that tilts. This belt is always tight from a tensioner. When you engage the wheel side, it tilts into place and powers the wheels. The outer pulley is for the auger. When you engage the auger the cable puts tension on the belt which then engages the bottom pulley to power the auger. Long story short, it shouldn't be tight without first engaging the auger handle.
> 
> Not sure if that solves your issue. Hope it does.


02/02/16 If they are all like that you mean when the looseness of the auger belt at the point between when you engage or release the auger handle makes a rapping machine gun noise under the plastic cover where the auger belt is. I don't have any experience on these new blowers because I am still using my 30 year old Bolens. The noise was embarrassing and the paint was chipping off the auger section so I returned 2 new ones. They both did the same thing. Please let me know if you think they all do it because I like the Columbia because it has the big tires and shute handle, but the pull housing is made the same because it is made by MTD. I don't think you should buy something brand new and put up with that noise.


----------



## Fps (Dec 20, 2011)

32vld;2108296 said:


> However even if I had the 45" Cub Cadet or 36" Ariens they would of still not be any where as fast as using a plow on some of my jobs.


All the 45's, Cub, Yardman and Troybilt are all made by MTD (I think we all know. In having one (of course now sold), they are underpowered so bad they aren't worth using.


----------



## Sing1234 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Ariens/ Toro*



JMHConstruction;2107324 said:


> Not my thread, and it's dead anyway. The OP was back in 2014. If you're looking for a good 2 stage blower check out Toro and Ariens. I have an Ariens (higher end from a dealer) and no complaints yet after 4 years.


02/03/16 Never had a Toro, Bought a new Ariens in 2010 used once. Kept riding over hard snow and getting stuck with the little baby tires and the one click wheel control was basically useless. The worst part was cranking the shoot outside with a hood on. This years 2016 have autoturn and a swing shoot lever on the better models, the auto turn I have on my 30 year Bolens, its nice no levers, but the shoot swing handle on the new Ariens in the showroom kept sticking and for some reason Ariens like the new Huskavarna anything over 24 inch you are handling the front end weight. Might look at a Toro for features and dependability.


----------

